# Your favorite 90's grunge band?



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Only listing the major ones here, if you have other honerable mentions say who they are! 
Mine is AIC by far.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Tough choice between Soundgarden and AIC. I had to choose Soundgarden though, because I have loved them for such a long time... So maybe nostalgia gave them the edge. I became an AIC fan a bit later. Those two are by far my favorites out of the grunge bands.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have to say Nirvana, tough choice but I really liked Kurt Cobains lyrics and you can't go wrong with Grohl on drums (although he was pretty tame in his Nirvana days)


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Deathinmusic said:


> Tough choice between Soundgarden and AIC. I had to choose Soundgarden though, because I have loved them for such a long time... So maybe nostalgia gave them the edge. I became an AIC fan a bit later. Those two are by far my favorites out of the grunge bands.


It was a toss up between those two for me as well. I went with AIC.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Why isn't there an "I don't like grunge" option?


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

Nirvana, but Soundgarden is a close second.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I can only eliminate Screaming Trees and Mudhoney.

The other 5 are my favorites, and I just can't choose. Each singer's voice is amazing in its own style. Kurt Cobain and Chris Cornell probably have the most songs that I love out of all of them, but only Soundgarden is listed for Chris, which makes sense for grunge. Then Eddie Vedder. I could go with Nirvana, but I love AIC and STP, too. When I was in high school, my favorites were Nirvana and PJ. I don't know...I can't decide...lol.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Pear Jam is Grunge???


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Based on the number of hits, and personal favorite songs by these bands, Nirvana takes the cake. Alice in Chains is second.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i dislike the term 'grunge' but i like the music. i believe that nirvana is the best on this list. soundgarden, mudhoney and alice in chains comes second. i think that overall cobain had the best voice and was the best song writer. grohl is the best drummer and i can imagine that they were great live.

i like melvins and babes in toyland. they should be on the list. and also hole used to be very good. _live through this_ is a good album.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Alice in Chains, one of my fav bands


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Nirvana, and it's not even close for me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> Pear Jam is Grunge???


Technically, yes.

I'd go for Pearl Jam overall by far, but after that Nirvana, soundgarden and alice in chains.

Never really got into stone temple pilots :stu

I heard soundgarden have reformed/are reforming. That's cool.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

they all suck especially alice in chains.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

How the hell is this even up fer debate?

Nirvana were different class. You'll probably NEVER see another grunge band as good as Nirvana. For anyone who saw them live, you should be privileged. 
You wont see another band like them ever again. Legends.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

jhanniffy said:


> Pear Jam is Grunge???


As far as I know they are, in fact I think they are often credited along with Nirvana for pioneering the genre.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

lazy calm said:


> i dislike the term 'grunge' but i like the music. i believe that nirvana is the best on this list. soundgarden, mudhoney and alice in chains comes second. i think that overall cobain had the best voice and was the best song writer. grohl is the best drummer and i can imagine that they were great live.
> 
> i like melvins and babes in toyland. they should be on the list. and also hole used to be very good. _live through this_ is a good album.


Good point about Hole. I haven't heard of the other two, maybe I will check them out.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Lateralus said:


> As far as I know they are, in fact I think they are often credited along with Nirvana for pioneering the genre.


kurt would kick yer arse fer using the word "genre" :b


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Dub16 said:


> kurt would kick yer arse fer using the word "genre" :b


Haha, what's a good alternative? Style?


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

Smashing Pumpkins. Siamese Dream, anyone?!

I miss them.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and the bottom line is that none of these bands would even exist if it wasnt for Nirvana.

Do all the polls ya want, Nirvana are kings of the castle.

None of the other bands mentioned aare even capable of writing a song as good as "smells like teen spirit". Nirvana had more good songs on one album than the rest put together.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> None of the other bands mentioned aare even capable of writing a song as good as "smells like teen spirit". Nirvana had more good songs on one album than the rest put together.


I disagree. Anyone who can play power chords on guitar can write a song structurally similar to it. The other bands mentioned were definitely capable of doing so, and wrote more technically advanced songs than SLTS.

I like AiC, Soundgarden & Pearl Jam equally. I like Nirvana as well, but not as much as those three. I don't care for STP, and haven't listened to the other bands listed.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

sacred said:


> they all suck especially alice in chains.


:no:afr:wife:bat:con:doh:spank:steam:wtf


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> How the hell is this even up fer debate?
> 
> Nirvana were different class.


No.



> You'll probably NEVER see another grunge band as good as Nirvana.


Many of them were. And better, even.



> For anyone who saw them live, you should be privileged.
> You wont see another band like them ever again. Legends.


Same with SG and AIC at *least*.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Soundgarden were the best of the grunge bands black hole sun is a great track.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> and the bottom line is that none of these bands would even exist if it wasnt for Nirvana.


Ridiculous and completely untrue. SG were around at 1985, so were AIC, or around that time. Their fame isn't thanks to Nirvana either.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Fine so. We'll have to agree to disagree.

Almost 40% of the poll is going Nirvanas way, by the way.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> ^^ Fine so. We'll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> Almost 40% of the poll is going Nirvanas way, by the way.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argumentum_ad_populum


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argumentum_ad_populum


Ah man, its a lazy attitude to take. wikipedia link? You'd get more respect if you just told me to bugger off.

I could retort with a dictionary definition or a wikipedia link myself.

Wont resort to that though.

I'm sure you're right.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

ummmmmm stp or alice in chains or nirvana..


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

sacred said:


> they all suck especially alice in chains.


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Soundgarden


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Tough choice! I love most '90s grunge especially Pearl Jam, Nirvana, STP and Soundgarden. I went with Pearl Jam since I've been listening to them a lot lately.


----------



## DylanJK (Nov 11, 2010)

Pearl Jam is my favourite, although their latest album is defiantly not on the same page as Ten, they are still one of my favourite bands, some of the songs off of Ten (once, Black, alive, Jeremy) are AMAZING songs with powerful lyrics to me.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Nirvana are the only one of those that I've listened to by any decent degree. So I'll completely objectively say that they're the bestest


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I liked In Utero. Got me into music.

Soundgarden were uber talented.

Mudhoney birthed disease that was grunge. Pearl Jam was their cleancut little brother.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Jane's Addiction


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

As you can tell by my stickman avatar I'm a huge Pearl Jam fan.
I also like Alice in Chains, STP and Soundgarden as well.

I liked Nirvana's In Utero but that's pretty it.

Haven't had the chance to listen to Screaming Trees or Green River or Mother Love Bone yet. So there's still some Seattle music I need to listen to.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

On the topic of this genre, I wonder how much more popular STP, Pearl Jam and Soundgarden would be had their lead singers suffered tragic deaths like that of Kurt Cobain and Layne from AIC. On the flip-side, imagine if those two were still alive? Would our opinions change? Nirvana was the biggest cross-over success but the "best" is subjective.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

^I don't know, I was only in middle school when Kurt died but I was a fan of Nirvana already. Also AIC was one of my favorite bands throughout high school and to this day. I remember staying up to date on Layne and his struggles, hoping he could pull through. I remember where I was and what I was doing when I heard the horrible news of the deaths of each of them. I'd much rather they were both still alive and making music, and I'm glad Weiland, Vedder, and Cornell are. At the same time, their deaths give a lot of validity to the lyrics they wrote, but I personally wouldn't attribute their fame to it although I'm sure it did help slightly.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I considered Soundgarden, STP and Nirvana. STP wins for me, Soundgarden a close second.

I hate Pearl Jam. Yep, I said that.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I love Nirvana the most, I guess, mainly because I know the most of their songs. I like AIC, but I only know like 5, and I only know 1 album of STP, but they're really awesome. FUUU! They're all awesome. I think I really, really, really like Hole, though.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Nirvana. Although sadly I wasn't a fan in the 90s.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Nirvana is pulling away from the rest of the pack, it seems.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Alice in Chains is a close second.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Eddie Vedder and the Pearl Jammers


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

Without a doubt AIC. I like how their sound is ballsy and heavy yet at the same time very emotional and creative (esp. Dirt). Layne and Jerry's voices harmonized better than any singer duo I can think of in rock music. Alice sounds more heavy metal-ish to me though.

Grunge to me is like Nirvana, Mother Love Bone, Mudhoney, Screaming Trees, and Soundgarden and Pearl Jam's early albums. Just raw, thrashy, distorted rock music. Never thought of STP as grunge since they didn't even come from Seattle.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice in Chains, though I liked many of the others listed and many not listed.


----------



## pjb77 (Sep 28, 2010)

AIC for me. Got into them a little later but liked their vids at the time. Never listened to mud honey or much of the screaming trees. I like/love the rest but I love the anger that AIC has. The songs seemed to have more staying power... Used to listen to Pearl Jam's Ten tape for almost an entire year of driving to school on the bus. Wore that sucker out.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Soundgarden out of those choices. Found myself listening to a bootleg of a newer show and to my surprise, I enjoyed a good chunk of it. Forgot how heavy some of the old songs are. Extra credit for covering Budgie.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

You completely left out the Melvins.

I mean really, Kurt used to be a groupie/friend of the Melvins and they where one of the pioneers of "grunge".

Anyway, I hate genres, its really hard to put alot of bands in a certain genre, because some of there songs could be considered "grunge", some of there songs could be considered "metal" and some could be considered "soft rock", and theres just to many variables to put alot of bands into just one genre.

To show a perfect example.






Compared to.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

grunge sucked


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

uffie said:


> grunge sucked


Please don't state your opinion like its a fact, and since you said that, Im dying to know what kind of music you like.

Let me guess, some awesome Jonas Brothers?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Soundgarden - I've listened to more of their stuff more often than any of the others


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


> Please don't state your opinion like its a fact, and since you said that, Im dying to know what kind of music you like.
> 
> Let me guess, some awesome Jonas Brothers?


o yeaaa love them, cant forget justin beiber he is totally hot.


----------



## Mistical (Dec 10, 2010)

*Layne*

Layne Staley had an incredible voice, everytime i hear him on my headphones it makes me feel emotional especially the 'Love Hate Love' track. If his screams don't give you butterflies in your stomach then....i dont know


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Mistical said:


> Layne Staley had an incredible voice, everytime i hear him on my headphones it makes me feel emotional especially the 'Love Hate Love' track. If his screams don't give you butterflies in your stomach then....i dont know


I don't think he had an "incredible" voice. It was certainly unique and very well suited to Alice in Chains' music. My opinion blahblablah...

And yeah, Alice in Chains was the best grunge band. Heavier, less 80s indie influenced than Nirvana or Pearl Jam.
Soundgarden was excellent too. Badmotorfinger is a classic.


----------



## Mistical (Dec 10, 2010)

heroin said:


> I don't think he had an "incredible" voice. It was certainly unique and very well suited to Alice in Chains' music. My opinion blahblablah...
> 
> And yeah, Alice in Chains was the best grunge band. Heavier, less 80s indie influenced than Nirvana or Pearl Jam.
> Soundgarden was excellent too. Badmotorfinger is a classic.


Yeah I guess it different to other people but there is something about his voice which i really connected with. Maybe its because i got into them when i was in my early teens and going through a bad time.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll put in another vote for The Smashing Pumpkins, although I don't know if they're technically grunge.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Keith said:


> Alice in Chains, one of my fav bands


 Mine too!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I like Alice in Chains as a grunge band. but thats about it. best 90s rock band is Incubus. imo


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Pearl Jam.
Nirvana is a close 2nd


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Alice in Chains by far. STP is a close second. I never really cared for/understood Nirvana.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Stone Temple Pilots :banana

Scott Weiland :nw


Nirvana too. :heart I wish Kurt didn't kill himself....or was he murdered? :um


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Alice in Chains. Even without Layne their material is damn good. Have Soundgarden released anything new lately?


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I like all those bands except for AIC. 

Nirvana will always be my favourite band forever though. They were just so simple, raw and passionate. I really liked Kurt too: he had one of the most hilarious, dry, sarcastic wits I've ever heard. I liked his value system/attitude of not giving a **** about established society. He had his serious, philosophical moments, but generally just seemed to take the piss out of everyone/everything.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Stone Temple Pilots, Soundgarden, Pearl Jam and Nirvana in that order.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

CeilingStarer said:


> I like all those bands except for AIC.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Alice in Chains!


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

AIC pwns the rest. Jerry Cantrell was one of the best rock songwriters of the 1990s, and gets far too little credit.

If I had to pick a second, I guess Soundgarden. Pearl Jam was decent but hit-or-miss; STP decent but extremely derivative and contributed little new to the scene once they arrived; Nirvana just doesn't do much for me.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Nirvana was my fav. I was obsessed with them back in the day. 

They were the first band that I got into. I didn't really listen to music much before them, so I owe them a lot as far as my current love of music goes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nirvana, though i can't listen to them anymore.

Never liked the other bands on the poll.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

anomalous said:


> AIC pwns the rest. Jerry Cantrell was one of the best rock songwriters of the 1990s, and gets far too little credit.


I agree, even many AiC fans don't give Cantrell the credit he deserves. I'm a huge fan of Layne but I like Jerry's solo stuff and the new AiC as well.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Lateralus said:


> ...I like Jerry's solo stuff....


Cantrell's solo albums sound exactly like how you'd expect AIC to sound, just without Staley. Cantrell did most of the composing for AIC anyway so that really isn't a surprise.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


>


Lol whatever... I remember buying "Jar of Flies" and after 20 listens thinking, "wow, there's only 1 remotely good song on here, and it still sucks." Never had this issue with Nirvana, Soundgarden, Mudhoney... ****, about 20 other bands... even ****ing Blind Melon who suck apart from "No Rain (which is actually brilliant)."

Not taking a stab at AIC fans though... we like what we like. I didn't care much for Jane's Addiction either... but I was a big Pumpkins fan (which many thought sucked hard).

Someone give me the non-suckiest, non- "Jar of Flies" AIC song, so that I can youtube it and change my opinion.

(Jane's Addiction did have some good stuff)


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

CeilingStarer said:


> Someone give me the non-suckiest, non- "Jar of Flies" AIC song, so that I can youtube it and change my opinion.


I didn't like Jar of Flies much myself.

Would?

and

Sludge Factory

See if you like either of those.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Simon and Garfunkel


(thats a joke by the way) Nirvana fer me. By a distance.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

CeilingStarer said:


> Lol whatever... I remember buying "Jar of Flies" and after 20 listens thinking, "wow, there's only 1 remotely good song on here, and it still sucks." Never had this issue with Nirvana, Soundgarden, Mudhoney... ****, about 20 other bands... even ****ing Blind Melon who suck apart from "No Rain (which is actually brilliant)."
> 
> Not taking a stab at AIC fans though... we like what we like. I didn't care much for Jane's Addiction either... but I was a big Pumpkins fan (which many thought sucked hard).
> 
> ...


Are you kidding!? Of course it's completely a matter of personal taste, but Jar of Flies is awesome. Rotten Apple, Nutshell, I Stay Away, No Excuses, and Don't Follow are all on my grunge playlist.

Also, they wrote and recorded it in under two weeks, which is almost unbelievable. It wasn't even planned as a commercial release initially and look at the success of those songs. No Excuses and I Stay Away were radio hits, Nutshell is one of the most widely covered songs on youtube, and Don't Follow and Rotten Apple are often fan favs as well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have never even heard of most of those :doh


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

How can anybody not like Jar of Flies? :wife


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Heh, I just realised that said _grunge _band, not just in general. No, sorry, I don't like any of those bands. (So I _must_ like top 40s)


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Full of Empty said:


> How can anybody not like Jar of Flies? :wife


Don't Follow, Nutshell, No Excuses..One of my favorite albums ever.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> and the bottom line is that none of these bands would even exist if it wasnt for Nirvana.


Both Soundgarden & AiC were around before Nirvana. And Nirvana wouldn't exist without the Melvins. All hail King Buzzo. I met him once. He was shorter than me. His hair was taller than my 6'3" friend. Bad. ***.

But anyway, I think Alice in Chains is the band that best represents what grunge is (i.e. heroin and drug-fueled depression). They're also the only "grunge" band that I still listen to. Soundgarden were probably the most creative from that scene, Pearl Jam probably the best song crafters, and Nirvana... well, I never really understood the appeal of them. :stu


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

It was a tie between STP and Pearl Jam for me. Pearl Jam was probably more talented, but STP's songs seemed catchier somehow. I'm thankful that Scott Weiland didn't die of an overdose before I was finally able to see them in concert in '08.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

all of them so great but i voted Nirvana but because till this day i feel like Kurt was my soul big brother


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5v1


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Pearl Jam would be first pick for me. There's something in Eddie Vedder I connect with.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I wasn't around when grunge hit, I was maybe three years old. I don't get it. I like Britpop so much better, give me Oasis or Suede or Pulp or Blur over any of this any day. My answer is still a reluctant Jane's Addiction. And I know they're not really grunge. This is probably why I still listen to them.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I have to go with AIC and STP. I saw them together live earlier last year, it was an awesome show, frickin' awesome. 

No disrespect to Nirvana and PJ because they're great too. I can't really choose just one.


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

Definitely didn't make the choices easy, that's for sure. I'd have to go with Pearl Jam, although I wouldn't call them grunge by any means. I was definitely more into Limp Bizkit, POD, and Korn than anything.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Jale, though depending on who you ask they wouldn't qualify as grunge.


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

Nirvana is one of my favorite bands ever, so I'd have to go with them.


----------



## GGirlyGirl05 (Feb 25, 2011)

Alice in Chains duh! But I know Nirvana is more popular.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

krista91 said:


> Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains Alice in Chains


 Hell yes. AIC is number one for me, followed by PJ and Soundgarden, respectively. Nirvana sucks as far as I'm concerned, but it's a matter of personal taste. They always were the trendy pick though...


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Such great bands, But I'm in love with Nirvana; So I chose them.


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

It doesn't surprise me that Nirvana is winning by a landslide. I chose Alice in Chains though. They are my favorite grunge band, but I love every single band you listed. Here is how I rank them in terms of my most favorite to least favorite:

1. Alice in Chains
2. Screaming Trees
3. Soundgarden
4. Nirvana
5. Mudhoney
6. Pearl Jam
7. Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah smashing pumpkins were an awesome band in the 90's but not really "grunge" like soundgarden and nirvana were :lol i feel old because i can remember when they were on tv, i remember "black hole sun" vividly, strange clip :s

there was rumor going round that Billy Corgan was dead at school so i assumed he had killed himself but i take it that kids were getting confused with kurt cobain and later on, the lead singer of sublime


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Soundgarden taught me about time signatures. Nirvana taught me about Sonic Youth. Sonic Youth threw me the world.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

anymouse said:


> AIC + SOUNDGARDEN > all the rest.


I totally agree. You must have great taste in everything! lol

Badmotorfinger is my favourite grunge album too. I hope they play Ireland for their reunion tour.

I'd add dinosaur jr. and sonic youth to that list too, their were in their prime during the 'grunge' years.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

How can the Melvins not even make the list?

Here's my ranking of those bands (not all of which are grunge bands, BTW).

1. Alice In Chains

2. Nirvana

3. Soundgarden

4. Stone Temple Pilots

5. Mudhoney

6. Screaming Trees

7. Pearl Jam (_Ten_ is great, but I never really liked anything else they put out)


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

*pearl JAM*


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Badmotorfinger > Superunknown


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

From this poll: the Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

anymouse said:


> no no no it goes like this:
> 
> 1. Alice in Chains - SAP
> 
> ...


Those are definitely the top three, and I'd be fine with any order. Staley and Cornell blow Cobain out of the water vocally, but I still love Nirvana.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

What!? No votes for Mudhoney? You *******s!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I revote for Seven Year *****.


----------



## MadArchitect (Jul 6, 2011)

Days of the New.

Out of the ones there AiC and Soundgarden, but I haven't heard Mudhoney or Screaming Trees


----------



## nervousman (Jun 9, 2010)

I only knew a few Alice in Chains hit songs in the 90's. When their new album came out a couple years ago I loved it and listened to the rest of their stuff. Great band! I put them #1.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I voted for Pearl Jam but Nirvana is a close second.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

it's threads like this that make me feel like such a part of the _genre definition police_. The only bands on the list that I would consider to be _grunge_ are mudhoney and soundgarden (only just). And if I had to choose only between them I'd say mudhoney.

*Nirvana were punk rock then pop rock.
Pearl Jam were hard rock then pop rock.
Screaming Trees were alt. rock.
Alice in Chains were alt. metal/rock.
Stone Temple pilots were alt. rock.

I do understand the temptation to lump certain bands from certain eras and locations into a genres that they don't technically belong or even claim themselves to belong to though. imo. A lot of the bands that were grunge didn't find mainstream success because they _were_ grunge and didn't put any pop elements into their sound.
_
*Cobain had sought to mix heavy and pop musical sounds; he commented, "I wanted to be totally Led Zeppelin in a way and then be totally extreme punk rock and then do real wimpy pop songs"._

Out of all the bands mentioned I'd say I've listened to and enjoyed AICs the most, followed closely by mudhoney.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Interesting. I don't know where you're getting your information or if it's simply your opinion, but try searching "grunge bands" on google. All of these bands are considered grunge in the top 5 results and probably more. And growing up they were always categorized as grunge in the news, on the radio, MTV, etc. Maybe before I make another "thread like this" (you seem to be offended I've made this one) I should find more obscure opinions from the deep corners of the internet and base it on those instead of what I've heard all my life.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Lateralus said:


> Interesting. I don't know where you're getting your information or if it's simply your opinion, but try searching "grunge bands" on google. All of these bands are considered grunge in the top 5 results and probably more. And growing up they were always categorized as grunge in the news, on the radio, MTV, etc. Maybe before I make another "thread like this" (you seem to be offended I've made this one) I should find more obscure opinions from the deep corners of the internet and base it on those instead of what I've heard all my life.


keywords in your post: Google, the news, radio, MTV.

Keywords you missed in my post: or, even, claim, themselves, to, belong, to.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Hiccups said:


> keywords in your post: Google, the news, radio, MTV.


Exactly, please take up your argument with them and let my thread go on in peace. Make your own thread about this if you like.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

It's not the media that label them as grunge. Look at sites where users can tag artists with genre labels and you'll see the same thing. On Last.fm for example, top 5 artists for 'grunge' (as defined by users): Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Alice In Chains, Soundgarden, Stone Temple Pilots

So, yeah.

In other news: who actually cares?

My vote would go for Pearl Jam anyways.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is my hipster answer: Hey I like Mad Season, mix of AIC, Pearl Jam and Screaming Trees. Now correct me with your hipster answer.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

moxosis said:


> Here is my hipster answer: Hey I like Mad Season, mix of AIC, Pearl Jam and Screaming Trees. Now correct me with your hipster answer.


I love Mad Season, it's too bad they only made one album. River of Deceit, Lifeless Dead, and I Don't Know Anything were some of my favs of theirs as well.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

From the list provided:

Nirvana, STP, Pearl Jam, then Soundgarden -- don't like enough songs by the rest to rank them....I like In Utero the best b/c my favorite Nirvana song is on there, "Scentless Apprentice." ty

Not on the list, Hole. Probably going to get slammed for it, don't care, love them.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

I wanted to vote for Pearl Jam and Alice In Chains........


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

soundgarden, nirvana, and pearl jam <3


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I never cared much for this stuff. I have two basic types of music I like (or have liked in the past). I like Pink Floyd and I liked SOME of the "top 40" radio stuff in the mid to late 80s and early 90s. Bands like Nirvana weren't on the radio with anything that didn't sound poppy. I liked what they did play on the radio but I didn't care for much of the Nirvana stuff I heard on their albums when I listened.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

PickleNose said:


> I never cared much for this stuff. I have two basic types of music I like (or have liked in the past). I like Pink Floyd and I liked SOME of the "top 40" radio stuff in the mid to late 80s and early 90s. Bands like Nirvana weren't on the radio with anything that didn't sound poppy. I liked what they did play on the radio but I didn't care for much of the Nirvana stuff I heard on their albums when I listened.


Yuck. Mid-late 80s was no doubt the low-point of rock music since its inception, IMO. The grunge scene was a huge breath of fresh air after hair metal and the like.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nirvana and Pearl Jam


----------



## HowDaddyIsDoing (Aug 14, 2011)

does Polaris count?


----------

